# weird thoughts



## Troubled. (Jun 24, 2012)

Does anybody get scary delusional thoughts? Like what's someone else is controlling me? And then I think about how schizophrenics believe the government controls them and then i stArt to think what if thats true? And then get scared and feel like I cant move cause im scared and I feel like im loosing my mind. Has anybody gone through this ??


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

I can totally relate from my past experiences. I used to get obsessed with the idea that all human minds were 'supposed' to be connected and that somehow I had accidentally gotten shut off from the rest. That would then lead to me becoming more anxious and thus even more shut off. Crazy feedback cycle. The best way to control these types of thoughts is to employ the relatively new psychological technique of Mindfulness (lots of information out there on that). The basic core of Mindfulness is that you don't try to suppress the scary thoughts, you simply acknowledge them and let them bounce around your mind without giving them any real credibility - focus on completing normal everyday sort of tasks while remaining neutral about the scary thoughts. This is, of course, much easier said than done and can take a while to get the hang of - but I assure you it is well worth the effort.


----------



## Troubled. (Jun 24, 2012)

Hmm okay. Ever since these weird thoughts and feelings started coming ive had trouble sleeping, like I was up every single hour. Is this going to lead to schizophrenia? I know im not being controlled by anything else but these thoughts and scared to move feelings wont go away







I feel like crying and im so depressed


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

DP/DR does not lead to schizophrenia. It's an extreme form of anxiety disorder with links to depression. The important thing is that anxiety disorders are cyclical - you get anxious, this makes you feel bad, you get anxious about feeling bad etc etc. To break this sort of cycle you need to calm everything down, either through your own willpower, prescription drugs from your doctor or professional therapy.


----------



## Troubled. (Jun 24, 2012)

So its normal to have these weird thoughts? I was getting better because im 5 months into this hell. Then this just started happening :/


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

@Fallinlove

Really not helping anyone.


----------



## Onibla (Nov 9, 2010)

Mindfulness is *relatively new* in a professional setting.

You seem to be throwing out a mix of Freudian psychology with postmodern ramblings. Neither of these perspectives are supported by any serious philosophy or science (or even serious sociology for that matter). Of course you have hacks like Guattari (Sokal and Levitt have both shown that Guattari wields absolutely zero knowledge about science) who will spew out any old rubbish and bury it under verbiage to cover up the fact that he is merely an obscurist. Have you ever read 'Transgressing the boundaries: Towards a transformative hermeneutics of quantum gravity'? The simple fact that it was accepted for publication despite intentionally being a meaningless pile of gibberish exposes the insanity that is postmodernism.

The point is: Troubled's thought patterns are due to an anxiety issue, not to any BS about oneness and universality. His thought process at the moment is abnormal but not dangerously or irreparably so. He will be fine, and better off without you telling him he's being 'controlled' by the big bad government.

That is all I can be bothered to say on that matter. Presumably you are too far gone to be worth the effort to rescue from sloppy logic.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Troubled. said:


> Does anybody get scary delusional thoughts? Like what's someone else is controlling me? And then I think about how schizophrenics believe the government controls them and then i stArt to think what if thats true? And then get scared and feel like I cant move cause im scared and I feel like im loosing my mind. Has anybody gone through this ??


Omg thanks for posting this. I am always getting paranoid-delusional like thoughts. This is the reason why I feel like I am going psychotic. How am I suppose to calm my anxiety down when I get such thoughts as these? Like last night for example I was out with my friends and I had the thought what if there after me? I knew it was irrational but I was panicking like crazy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2012)

I really wish I understood all this, so we could all be fixed and go home, but I will tell you that your mind is on overdrive. It's really hard to comprehend what we're going through, so you start filing through all these random thoughts, and they can be hard to control. It WILL get better. Just mind them for now. I've pondered if it were possible for that to happen, but not everyone is like this, so I quickly dismissed it. Give it some time, accept it, and it will leave you. You need to find some things that have always been a part of you that you're maybe avoiding to help ground you. For me, I've been avoiding music because it hurts too much to listen to it, but the more I make myself, the more I feel grounded, and it reminds me of who I am. Just some thoughts! Hang in there.


----------



## Troubled. (Jun 24, 2012)

Jayd said:


> Omg thanks for posting this. I am always getting paranoid-delusional like thoughts. This is the reason why I feel like I am going psychotic. How am I suppose to calm my anxiety down when I get such thoughts as these? Like last night for example I was out with my friends and I had the thought what if there after me? I knew it was irrational but I was panicking like crazy.


Okay so im not the only one that has these crazy thoughts? Ugh I should have never of searched up schizophrenia. Im so paranoid about everything I see,hear, think about. I always think about schizophrenia symptoms ans it makes me like go out of mind thinking what if I start developing them or what if they're true. I know the thoughts are stupid but the way it makes me feel and the anxiety it gives me is so barre


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Troubled. said:


> Okay so im not the only one that has these crazy thoughts? Ugh I should have never of searched up schizophrenia. Im so paranoid about everything I see,hear, think about. I always think about schizophrenia symptoms ans it makes me like go out of mind thinking what if I start developing them or what if they're true. I know the thoughts are stupid but the way it makes me feel and the anxiety it gives me is so barre


I thought I was the only here dealing with this. I know exactly what your going through. Today I was having paranoid like thoughts and even though I knew it was irrational I wanted to drive myself to a mental hospital and get them to lock me up


----------



## Troubled. (Jun 24, 2012)

Jayd said:


> I thought I was the only here dealing with this. I know exactly what your going through. Today I was having paranoid like thoughts and even though I knew it was irrational I wanted to drive myself to a mental hospital and get them to lock me up


Okay good. Does make you feel weird when you have these thoughts?im alwAys scared im gonna start seeing what thats not there and my anxiety goes through the roof


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Troubled. said:


> Okay good. Does make you feel weird when you have these thoughts?im alwAys scared im gonna start seeing what thats not there and my anxiety goes through the roof


O man I am ALWAYS scared, this is no way to live


----------



## Troubled. (Jun 24, 2012)

Jayd said:


> O man I am ALWAYS scared, this is no way to live


One day we'll be ourselves again. Were strong.


----------



## Emzyz (Feb 25, 2011)

I feel like that. I'm always scared one day I'll go crazy. I think the best thing to do is to distract yourself all the time and spending more time with your friends and family. You don't think about things like this as much then.


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Onibla said:


> _*DP/DR does not lead to schizophrenia.*_ It's an extreme form of anxiety disorder with links to depression. The important thing is that anxiety disorders are cyclical - you get anxious, this makes you feel bad, you get anxious about feeling bad etc etc. To break this sort of cycle you need to calm everything down, either through your own willpower, prescription drugs from your doctor or professional therapy.


That statement is just not true at all.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Optimusrhyme said:


> That statement is just not true at all.


That helps put our minds at rest...


----------



## Troubled. (Jun 24, 2012)

I feel like im going crazy every movement I make I think about someone controlling me and I feel so weird and crazy but I know thats not the case but then I think what if I actually start to believe this and not knowthat its not normal. And then i start to think about other delusional thoughts. Im so scared someone help


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Troubled. said:


> I feel like im going crazy every movement I make I think about someone controlling me and I feel so weird and crazy but I know thats not the case but then I think what if I actually start to believe this and not knowthat its not normal. And then i start to think about other delusional thoughts. Im so scared someone help


All I can say man is I know EXACTLY what your going through. I wish I knew how to help you, I don't even know how to help myself from this yet.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm not schizo, and I think the government controls, I mean we have prisons, laws, schools, the way to do things: born > school > work > die. Sure we're controlled in a way. But it's to keep our massive populations in line. I would like to be one of the odd people who challenge this trend but not to the extent of breaking the law. I just want to be free of too much conformity.


----------



## Troubled. (Jun 24, 2012)

Jayd said:


> All I can say man is I know EXACTLY what your going through. I wish I knew how to help you, I don't even know how to help myself from this yet.


Im just glad im not alone.


----------



## Troubled. (Jun 24, 2012)

Jayd said:


> All I can say man is I know EXACTLY what your going through. I wish I knew how to help you, I don't even know how to help myself from this yet.


Also jayd, heres a website on what I think we might have. It explains a lot! Http://robertlindsay.wordpress.com/2011/10/12/what-is-schitz-ocd/ 
Type that in Google or just go to the website. Hopefully this helps :S


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Troubled. said:


> Also jayd, heres a website on what I think we might have. It explains a lot! Http://robertlindsay.wordpress.com/2011/10/12/what-is-schitz-ocd/
> Type that in Google or just go to the website. Hopefully this helps :S


I've read that a long time ago. I've showed that to a psych nurse and she doesn't agree with some of the things that guy says.


----------



## Troubled. (Jun 24, 2012)

Jayd said:


> I've read that a long time ago. I've showed that to a psych nurse and she doesn't agree with some of the things that guy says.


Then what does your psychiatrist think about what you're going through?


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Jayd said:


> That helps put our minds at rest...


Sorry man, but its true. I just think people need too know that, because if you do start to show signs of schizophrenia, its best too treat it early for a better prognosis. Dont wait and let it escalate into something much much worse.


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

Optimusrhyme said:


> Sorry man, but its true. I just think people need too know that, because if you do start to show signs of schizophrenia, its best too treat it early for a better prognosis. Dont wait and let it escalate into something much much worse.


I've been told a million times that I don't show signs of schiz


----------



## PositiveThinking! (Mar 5, 2010)

Optimusrhyme said:


> Sorry man, but its true. I just think people need too know that, because if you do start to show signs of schizophrenia, its best too treat it early for a better prognosis. Dont wait and let it escalate into something much much worse.


You're absolutely correct, many people here fear Schizophrenia but it's important to get a proper diagnosis, I've never showed any signs of it except for the DP feelings, which can be caused by Schizophrenia, and one of the first few psychiatrists diagnosed me with it right away, and I had told him nothing but "I feel like everything around me is not real" , you can easily get misdiagnosed, that's why it's important to visit more than one psychiatrist and figure out what's really going on


----------

